# Weepy and Grumpy - anyone else become a grotbags?



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

I am driving myself and my dh bonkers  - weeping one minute   and snapping his head off next.  

Anyone else (please don't tell me I'm alone on thsi one!)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Unfortunately mood swings are a very very common side effect of clomid 

I know when I was on it my DP didnt know if he was coming or going with my mood swings...then again, neither did I !!     One minute I was    , the next  minute I was      and then I'd be  

The side effects do vary person to person, month to month though so what you're experiencing this month may be completely different the next (although hopefully there won't be a "next" month !!)

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Ditto Minxy's comments!  I was a nightmare on the   pills.

Stay postive, good luck..

Bev xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I feel grumpy and sad today  but still have not been able to have a good cry which I think would make me feel so much better!! got negative test yesterday and another this morning .. but still no period.. wish I would hurry up and get one or the other !! It is so frustrating... still have sore bits ..so one or other must arrive ..before I drive everyone including myself mad ! I am supposed to be going to work and just feel like going and curling up in bed ..but I don't have the most sympathetic of work and have had to keep my treatment quiet .. so that doesn't help.  I will be banned on here soon as all the responses I am giving are grumpy ones ..sorry everyone


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Bubbles ..what are these bubbles  .. I would like some bubbles  ..can someone blow me some bubbles.??.that might be enough to make me   - actually if I just look hard enough at the cheque rec'd in the post for my stolen car it is prob enough to tip me over the edge !  ...wondering when I will get some luck ..every keeps telling me they don't know how I keep going as one thing seems to happen after another ..but you just get on with it ..and some days like today you are not so good at that ..and just want to   ok..going away now to leave you in not such grumpy company! Cat x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

wouldloveababycat said:


> Bubbles ..what are these bubbles .. I would like some bubbles ..can someone blow me some bubbles.??.


Here's a thread that explains what bubbles are...and I've blown you some to get you started !!  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Natasha ..have just read through the thread..that is sooo cool.. I love my bubbles   I am at work ..and still have sore (.)(.) and no period and no real signs of getting a period .. I keep being told that a lot of tests don't work until several days after your period is due but I used one of these early ones .. so unsure what to feel.. and probably just kidding myself thinking I might still be pregnant!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi there, you sound really down darlin so I am sending you a hug  and a load more bubbles      I know how horrible it is to get a BFN and still no AF but if she does turn up just think you can have another try and one day you'll get there.

Sarah xx


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's a bubble from me  

You sound really down and I really hope you find the strength to keep going. 

Sometimes my life feels like a string of bad luck and it is so tiring trying to pick yourself up all the time.  

A little, very simple thing I have learnt that helps to trigger your bodies "happy hormones" is to make a list of all the things that you love an dthat make you happy in your life NOW ...the smell of flowers, cute kittens, cuddling dh, fine red wine or whatever...and to try and think of these things when you are feeling down.  It has been proven that people who work in offices who surround themselves with pictures of things they love are happier at work! Also, try and plan simple pleasurable things into your life.  I know this sounds all very obvious but it might help you as it helped me.  Me and dh did the happy hormone trigger list together which was a lovely shared experience! Also remember that it is only natural to feel down with what your going through and with the clomid playing havoc with hormones, so don't beat yourself up about it.

Hope I haven't gone too "hippy" for you

Take care
Love Vicster
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

has shown signs of arriving this evening ... strangely it feels like a relief to at least be able to focus again for the next cycle... I know I must be more positive I have been really until yesterday and it was probably because AF was due that I felt so down.. but picking up now ..I am generally pretty positive honest ! I am doing this on my own as my partner was killed when a tree hit his car some time ago now..although most of the time it feels like yesterday - we had already started treatment when it happened and of course it stopped after that..but after a lot of thought and heart searching I looked into doing it on my own...I have so many lovely supportive friends and family.. I am so lucky I have yet to have one negative person..because they see what I am like with children and have said that I was born to have them..(if only it were that easy!!)  thanks for my bubbles ... I am so proud of them..     wishing you all lots of babydust ..bubbles and lovely things .. Cat x


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Cat,
So sorry to hear about your partner.  Sounds like you've got some amazing friends and relatives.
Glad you are feeling a bit more positive and are enjoying your bubbles!

Lots of love and have a great weekend.
Vicster
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks hun ..feel a lot more positive today..yes my friends are fab ..I am so lucky to have so many wonderful ones..I count myself lucky every day for that....and they are going through this with me like my partner would have been.. one of my friends husbands cried when he heard I could have the treatment as he had been a good friend of my partners and knew how much we wanted it.. so it feels like I have a big family really..and I really wouldn't be able to do it without them.. I know some people would say I should have given up my dream there and then but it is such a huge part of me the yearning to have my own child ..it has been since I was old enough to be thinking about such things..and I know I would always regret not doing all I can to achieve it.


----------

